# BOOM! sooo... choosing my first invert- mantids, flower beetles, Cetonildae...



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

booom!

hello! well after what seems like forever i have moved house and got my lovely pets back and am pretty much settled in... and have internet back! sooo finaly.. time to get my first invert! this is where you lovely people come in!
basically looking for advice/suggestions..

im looking at either mantids or flower beetles..
prefereably at the moment somethng that doesnt envolve breeding flies so thinking maybe beetles would be best for the time being.. plus I adore flower beetles!

requirments:

preferably something that can live comfortably in a 30x30x30 exo for its whole live. (as i have a spare one kicking around)
preferably something that can live in a group.
something that is interesting to watch.
preferably something which does not make a call or noise..
preferably somtehing of a good size.. not too small not too big.
something suitable as a first invert (with research obviously)..
preferably something easy to obtain/purchase..

current species that have caught my eye are:

Smaragdesthes africana oertzeni (size 22-24mm)









Stephanorrhina guttata (size 27mm)









Dicronorrhina derbyana layardi (size 35-50mm) too big?









Dicronorrhina cavifrons (size 35-55mm)










not sure how well any of those fit my requirments.. and am struggling with finding caresheets?
any recommended caresheets or reading materials highly apreciated!!
as well as pictures, suggestions and advice... basicaly looking for species to do research into!!
also any info on breeders/stockists ect.. send it all my way!!!

very interested in the Cetonildae family, but could muchly do with more reading material!!

also have some worries about being able to raise grubs? maybe easier to get adults first time round?



sooo inform away!!!! feel free to add your fav species, pics, links n what not!!!


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

As far as I know beetles are very similar to millipedes in regards to care... so temps Ranging in the mid 20's and detritus as a substrate and feed some fruit and veg. The substrate needs to be deep enough for burrowing aswell i think as they will pupate under the soil. Also I'd suggest starting with larvae as there cheaper to buy and its good practice for when you breed them which you will want to do as otherwise you wont see the beetles enough with there long larvae stage


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

I love Smaragdesthes africana oertzeni, they were my first beetle and are absolutely stunning. The larvae need a substrate with lots and lots of well rotted oak leaves and wood, they eat the substrate so you do need to get it right. Needs to be a good thick layer, and when it starts to lower in level or become mostly poop add fresh. They pupate in little cocoons made of the substrate and spit, which its important to avoid disturbing to much as it can cause the pupating beetle to become deformed or die. Some people put the larvae in separate tubs but I never bothered with these. As adults fruit, beetle jelly if you want and more fruit, mine always demolished banana in particular. 
You may also want to consider sun beetles, same care and lovely little things, very clumsy when walking and when one randomly decides to fly that is the only noise (one scared the bejeezus out of me in the middle of the night when it decided to fly across the tank, woke me up with its mini jet engine :blush: ). The like the fruit as well but seem to favour it once its started going over.
I'd say get adults and larvae, that way you have some to look at and to hopefully have breed straight away and some that will become beetles hopefully around the time your adults die off. Otherwise you might end up with a seemingly empty tank for a while.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

MustLoveSnails said:


> one scared the bejeezus out of me in the middle of the night when it decided to fly across the tank, woke me up with its mini jet engine :blush:.


had a similar experience with a 7cm Mecynnorhina torquata


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

exopet said:


> had a similar experience with a 7cm Mecynnorhina torquata


 Its surprising how loud they are isn't it :lol2:


----------

